# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] can't delete worksheet--grayed out!

## TDiesel216

For some reason, I can't delete worksheets from my workbook.  I am able to
insert worksheets and edit worksheets, and it doesn't appear that my
worksheet/workbook is protect.  When I go to tools>protection, the only
option I have is to protect worksheet/workbook.  Any help you can offer is
much appreciated!  Thanks.

----------


## Debra Dalgleish

If the workbook is shared you won't be able to delete sheets. To turn
off sharing, choose Tools>Share Workbook.
On the Editing tab, remove the check mark from 'Allow changes by more
than one user at the same time'
Click OK

TDiesel216 wrote:
> For some reason, I can't delete worksheets from my workbook.  I am able to
> insert worksheets and edit worksheets, and it doesn't appear that my
> worksheet/workbook is protect.  When I go to tools>protection, the only
> option I have is to protect worksheet/workbook.  Any help you can offer is
> much appreciated!  Thanks.

----------


## TDiesel216

The workbook is not shared--when I go to 'share workbook', the check mark
does not exist.  Any other suggestions?

"Debra Dalgleish" wrote:

> If the workbook is shared you won't be able to delete sheets. To turn
> off sharing, choose Tools>Share Workbook.
> On the Editing tab, remove the check mark from 'Allow changes by more
> than one user at the same time'
> Click OK
>
> TDiesel216 wrote:
> > For some reason, I can't delete worksheets from my workbook.  I am able to
> > insert worksheets and edit worksheets, and it doesn't appear that my
> > worksheet/workbook is protect.  When I go to tools>protection, the only
> > option I have is to protect worksheet/workbook.  Any help you can offer is
> > much appreciated!  Thanks.
>
>

----------


## TDiesel216

Okay, so I added the 'delete sheet' button onto my toolbar--this allows me to
delete sheets.  So, if I am able to do this, which can't I use the
'Edit>Delete Sheet' command or the pop-up menu 'delete sheet' command?

"TDiesel216" wrote:

> The workbook is not shared--when I go to 'share workbook', the check mark
> does not exist.  Any other suggestions?
>
> "Debra Dalgleish" wrote:
>
> > If the workbook is shared you won't be able to delete sheets. To turn
> > off sharing, choose Tools>Share Workbook.
> > On the Editing tab, remove the check mark from 'Allow changes by more
> > than one user at the same time'
> > Click OK
> >
> > TDiesel216 wrote:
> > > For some reason, I can't delete worksheets from my workbook.  I am able to
> > > insert worksheets and edit worksheets, and it doesn't appear that my
> > > worksheet/workbook is protect.  When I go to tools>protection, the only
> > > option I have is to protect worksheet/workbook.  Any help you can offer is
> > > much appreciated!  Thanks.
> >
> >

----------


## carl2222zz

> For some reason, I can't delete worksheets from my workbook.  I am able to
> insert worksheets and edit worksheets, and it doesn't appear that my
> worksheet/workbook is protect.  When I go to tools>protection, the only
> option I have is to protect worksheet/workbook.  Any help you can offer is
> much appreciated!  Thanks.



If workbook is NOT shared, and NOT protected, then maybe a VBA developer turned it off.  This can happen in one workbook, and it will disable it for ALL Excel workbooks (in other words the entire application).   One time I inadvertantly disabled it for all workbooks when trying to disable it in only one.    

Create a VBA sub with these three lines of code...after it runs the problem should be solved.  If so, delete the code...you don't need it anymore.  UNLESS of course, there is an offending workbook you are using that may keep turning it off. 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## JosephP

this thread is over 6 years old ;-)

----------


## carl2222zz

Regardless of age, it is still an invaluable source of information and applies to current version of Excel as well.  I search for answers with Google and these kinds of threads pop up all the time.  I'm trying to be a good citizen so people don't have to hunt like I did.   This thread popped up within the first 10 results of Google for my search terms.   These kinds of threads have helped me quite a bit over the years.   There is a tremendous reservoir of information in them.  I'm just trying to return the favor when I can.  

When the information becomes non-applicable it should be deleted...otherwise age does not affect the quality of the information and I like to add to it when I have time.   Kind of like Wikipedia.  Doesn't matter how old the page is, the community should just keep adding to it, revising it, etc.

----------


## kris75

> If workbook is NOT shared, and NOT protected, then maybe a VBA developer turned it off.  This can happen in one workbook, and it will disable it for ALL Excel workbooks (in other words the entire application).   One time I inadvertantly disabled it for all workbooks when trying to disable it in only one.    
> 
> Create a VBA sub with these three lines of code...after it runs the problem should be solved.  If so, delete the code...you don't need it anymore.  UNLESS of course, there is an offending workbook you are using that may keep turning it off. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Please Login or Register  to view this content.
> ```



Thank you 

you guys make me look good!!! :Cool:

----------


## 91firebird

I have been unable to delete worksheets in Excel 2007 today no matter what workbook is open, even brand new ones.  I've verified in each instance that sharing is turned off and there is no protection enabled at either the workbook or worksheet level.  I entered the above code in a sub, saved the code, saved the workbook, closed Excel, even rebooted my computer but still cannot delete worksheets in any workbook.  I only have ONE macro enabled workbook on my computer, and the only code entered is the one above.  Is there something I am missing?  Any help is appreciated, thanks in advance!

----------


## arlu1201

91firebird,

Unfortunately you need to post your question in a new thread, it's against the forum rules to post a question in the thread of another user. If you create your own thread, any advice will be tailored to your situation so you should include a description of what you've done and are trying to do.  Also, if you feel that this thread is particularly relevant to what you are trying to do, you can surely include a link to it in your new thread.

----------


## asanchez192

Right-select of any of my sheet tabs show options greyed out except for "View Code", "Protect Sheet", and "Select All Sheets". Workbook is not Protected, nor Shared. I just registered and copied the "Reactivate..." code above and executed it without change of these sheet tab options. Also can't add new sheets with the "+". This is a very recent problem appearing soon after my re--purchase and installation three days ago of an 'expired' MS Office 365 on a Windows 8 OS. Tried a new workbook with same results. Not sure when it occurred, whether immediately after the new installed or soon after. Have been doing VBA for a few years and now attempting addition of new capabilities.
May 19, 2015 by asanchez192.

----------


## FDibbins

asanchez192, welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

Perhaps you missed reading post # 10?

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------


## omkarve

Thaks a lot. 
It worked well for me.

----------

